# New enclosure. What reptile should I house?



## timothyng1998 (Aug 11, 2015)

I recently built an arboreal enclosure from a cabinet I got for free. The dimensions are 40deep x 50 wide and 70 tall cm. 
What species can I keep it there? I'm looking at pink tongue or angle headed dragons. Are there any snakes that would suit this size of enclosure? Any suggestions would be much appreciated . Thanks
View attachment 315374


----------



## happynagini (Aug 11, 2015)

jungle!


----------



## timothyng1998 (Aug 11, 2015)

I would love one! they look so pretty! but are they good for beginners? and is this tank big enough?


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know much about keping jungles but that looks good for an arboreal gecko or even a gillens (with a bit of modification). Great setup, lots of animals would be good in there but ultimately its up to you. Research something you really want and then try fitting it in 

Bredli


----------



## BasiliskTV (Aug 11, 2015)

A Gillens monitor would fit great in that tank [emoji4]


----------



## alexbee (Aug 11, 2015)

gtp.. perfect for beginners haha. but seriously i think anyone can look after anything if they research.. plus they are pretty much the ultimate arboreal reptile


----------



## Herpo (Aug 11, 2015)

Isn't that too small for a jungle?


----------



## timothyng1998 (Aug 11, 2015)

Can probably last the first few months before a jungle outgrows it? Anyway, just done with the lighting and heating. Placed one of my babies in there for visual effects
View attachment 315423
View attachment 315424


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 11, 2015)

Marbled Velvet Geckos. WA locale.


----------



## Herpo (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, for a juvi. He'd have to be bout a year old though. Would stress it out otherwise.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 13, 2015)

It looks good but I have a few reservations about the ventilation. The vent covers are not well suited to keeping in geckos or small snakes that climb, unless secured with small mesh underneath. Without at least one vent positioned down low ventilation will be limited. Having the vents at the very top makes it more difficult to retain a layer of warm air to establish a good thermal gradient.

It would be suitable for climbing geckos such as a Spiny-taileds, Velvets and Gehyras, although you would need thicker branches for the larger Odeura species. It is just big enough for a single Western or Downs Bearded, or a pygmy monitor or two, but again they would likely need thicker branches. It could also accommodate a couple of Jacky or Central Netted Dragons or an arboreal/semi-arboreal snake up to about a metre long.


----------



## timothyng1998 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the advice! The vents I have do have fly screen hot glued in the back, I'll figure a way to put vents in the front.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe use the enclosure for something YOU actually have an intrest in?
Just a thought.


----------

